# Grand



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Finally broke my curse today!!!! Got two steel on the grand. Fished couple hours hooked a hen. Immediately after landing her I swapped to the centerpin I got this year. Fished for another hour or so and on my last cast BAM. Never caught a fish on a pin. Im hooked 27.5 inch 7.5 lbs. Wahooooo!!!!!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

That is a beautiful fish, great job!


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy you got your cherry busted! Nice fish.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks gents. It was awesome


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Good looking fish man, got one on the Grand today myself! Not that nice though lol


----------



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice fish! Was there a lot of guys down there?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea thinned out towards evening.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice job on the pin, Jay.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice Fenwick, I sure love mine!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I do like that rod a lot. Definitely an upgrade from the last.


----------

